# GT #69: Houston Rockets (47-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Houston Rockets (47-22) vs Phoenix Suns (46-22) 
* 

*When: Saturday, 10EST/7PST
TV: LOCAL OR BY ILLEGAL METHOD* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Rockets Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Rafer Alston [SG] Tracy McGrady [SF] Shane Battier [PF] Luis Scola [C] Dikembe Mutombo * 



* *STATS AFTER THE ROCKETS PLAY WARRIORS* *



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=wtfu.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/wtfu.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
*Suns have been placed on WAKE THE **** UP! *​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*

Nice game thread. What's Nash suppose to be? lol


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*

awesome GDT but what is nash supposed to be?

edit: he's like fine wine, but thats champagne/white wine... you need red bro 

damn 19 year olds ****in up the game!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*



Seuss said:


> Nice game thread. What's Nash suppose to be? lol


dude pirating of brainwaves is illegal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*



604flat_line said:


> awesome GDT but what is nash supposed to be?
> 
> edit: he's like fine wine, but thats champagne/white wine... you need red bro
> 
> damn 19 year olds ****in up the game!


lol yeah, like a fine wine, only gets better with age. 

I just saved the best pic I could find. I never really thought about it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*

What is "TV OF BY ILLEGAL METHOD"?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*



IceMan23and3 said:


> What is "TV OF BY ILLEGAL METHOD"?


Should be OR, not OF. Fixed it. And it says, Local before it, not TV.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*

Lol, I see you found a nice pic for Nash and Amare after all Diss ^_^ Woot!! :yay:

As for the game itself, it should be a good one if the Suns play like they have so far during their winning streak and more importantly, DO NOT TURN THE BALL OVER a million times >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*



MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, I see you found a nice pic for Nash and Amare after all Diss ^_^ Woot!! :yay:
> 
> As for the game itself, it should be a good one if the Suns play like they have so far during their winning streak and more importantly, DO NOT TURN THE BALL OVER a million times >_>


Rockets will also be coming off a game against the Warriors, which starts any minute and I'll be watching.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #69: Houston Rockets (46-22) @ Phoenix Suns (46-22) - 3/22*

LOL @ the WTFU pic Diss. Thx for the heads up, haha!! I was too busy being distracted by the other photos ^_^


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

The Rockets had a tough game tonight in oakland but they got the win, lets see if their legs will be fresh tomorrow...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns are going to win this one!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need this game. 

I don't like our chances against Detroit. And who knows what happens up in Boston with the way last game went.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

With Shaq, I like our chances against Detroit.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Doesnt Raja Bell start? Not Barbosa? Or has that changed recently???????


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hroz said:


> Doesnt Raja Bell start? Not Barbosa? Ort has that changed recently???????


Bell is out with a sprain.

We usually go with Barbosa, but there may be a chance we slide Hill over and start Diaw, because of how small Barbosa is. I'm not sure what he'll do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> With Shaq, I like our chances against Detroit.


I know the team was adjusting but they killed us last time when Shaq played.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I know the team was adjusting but they killed us last time when Shaq played.


To be fair, everyone was using the Suns as a "Welcome Home" mat >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, I'm so pissed. No links are working yet.

Suns seemed to have jumped out. 12-3 with 7:59 left in the first


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Still nothing. I'm going to smash something too because of this. 

But the Suns seem to be on fire. Up 30-16 with 2:56 left. Shooting 75%.

Barbosa's filled in nicely with 10 so far. Amare has 8


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** finally a link. Jesus ****ing christ. It's probably because it's not on League pass, it's on NBA TV. 

Suns up 33-19 right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 38-21 at the end of 1. 

Shooting 73% now. 

Shaq's got 11 pts (3-3), 5 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marjele's awesome. Gets pissed at himself cuz he couldn't get a question asked by Bender right. He called himself a moron. It was if Amare scores 15, who will he tie with for the record of the most consective games at 57. It was Walter Davis, he said Tom Chambers. Then he talks about how he never got the ball enough to score lol. 


Suns up 45-29 with 8:40 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Mutombo was left WIDE OPEN and shot an air ball from like 18 ft. Shot an air hook shot earlier too.

Nash for 3!

54-36 with 5:52 left til halftime


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare has a pretty jumper. He's got 17 pts in 18 mins. 


Suns up 61-41 as Nash just drains another 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare tried to drive, stopped and drained another jumper with Scola in his face again.

Amare with an and 1 on the other end, a play later. 22 pts now. Suns up 66-45


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 68-51 with 1:43 left til halftime. Rockets taking advantage of a couple of turnovers there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 74-57.

Amare's just DESTROYING them. 26 pts (7-11), 12-12 at the line.

Suns have also shot 75.8% first half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing Rockets coming back. Suns are just up 87-76. I've been watching end of UCLA-A&M.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 91-78 with 2:50 left in the 3rd


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bad qrter. Rockets cut it as close as 8. 

Suns lead 95-85 at the end of 3.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone recall the Suns making the dumb turnovers they've made since Shaq arrived? I don't mind turnovers caused by good defense, but the turnovers these guys are making are just retarded >_>

Suns better not screw up this game after how they've been playing >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL!! Shaq with the dunk and spriiiiint!!! Hahaaaa ^_^

Oh, and then Giricek with the nice steal and got fouled, lol. Suns up 105-87.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> LOL!! Shaq with the dunk and spriiiiint!!! Hahaaaa ^_^
> 
> Oh, and then Giricek with the nice steal and got fouled, lol. Suns up 105-87.


lol it's awesome when he does that sprint

Something lit a fire under their *** the start of this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****, just as I mention that, Rockets on run cut it to 8.

Bender jinxed the team when he said Suns were on their way to 7 straight right before the run


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with a 3.

112-101, Suns with 4:00 mins and change. Tmac missed 2 FTs just now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 114-105 with 2:59 left.

Shaq's got 23 pts, 12 rebs. He's also 7-9 FT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MVP chants for Amare at the line. I don't know if I have ever heard them say that to anyone other than Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 122, Rockets 113*

Amare 38 pts (9-15), 13 rebs, 20-20 FT

Shaq 23 pts (8-10), 13 rebs, 7-9 FT.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

The Rockets could not contain Amare, ans Shaq was awesome, lol he got 7-9 free throws how incredible is that?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Great win for the Suns and a good continuation of momentum going into the upcoming East road trip. But seriously, STOP turning over the ball by making DUMB mistakes >_> They're the only reason teams have been sticking around. Other than that, it's all gravy ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They're going to get 1st seed for the playoffs and steamroll until they meet the Spurs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The only thing I'm a tiny bit concerned about is we are outshooting teams by 15% it seems like every game, but they still get close. Mainly this is because not only have we been really careless with the ball, we are all of a sudden the WORST in the league at forcing turnovers without Marion's quick hands. We have no one really capable of getting steals anymore, playing the passing lanes.

Other than that, we're starting to look damn solid.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They're going to get 1st seed for the playoffs and steamroll until they meet the Spurs.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Lets see how the Suns do on this Eastern road trip before making any kind of assumptions.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They're going to get 1st seed for the playoffs and steamroll until they meet the Spurs.


I don't think so. Have you checked the schedule? Even if we play great basketball from now until the end of the regular season, it's going to be very difficult to overtake the Lakers. Their schedule is a walk in the park compared to ours. Most of their games they'll win just by showing up. Barring a complete melt down, the Lakers are all but guaranteed the top spot. I hope I haven't just jinxed them. 

As for the game, I was expecting us to win. Houston's winning streak was great and all but they simply can't maintain that level of play for the remainder of the season without Yao Ming. 

I'm more concerned about our rotation. We have an 8-man rotation. One goes down, it becomes a 7-man rotation. We were leading by at least 8 points since the 1st quarter. D'Antoni couldn't find some time to let someone else play? Our bench must be really bad or D'Antoni is crazy. Either way, I don't see how we can go all the way like this. The players we will be exhausted.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Arclite said:


> The only thing I'm a tiny bit concerned about is we are outshooting teams by 15% it seems like every game, but they still get close. Mainly this is because not only have we been really careless with the ball, we are all of a sudden the WORST in the league at forcing turnovers without Marion's quick hands. We have no one really capable of getting steals anymore, playing the passing lanes.
> 
> Other than that, we're starting to look damn solid.


The Rockets took 29 more shots then us, and missed alooot more than us. That's why they kept it so close, because of all the shots they threw up.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> I don't think so. Have you checked the schedule? Even if we play great basketball from now until the end of the regular season, it's going to be very difficult to overtake the Lakers. Their schedule is a walk in the park compared to ours. Most of their games they'll win just by showing up. Barring a complete melt down, the Lakers are all but guaranteed the top spot. I hope I haven't just jinxed them.
> 
> As for the game, I was expecting us to win. Houston's winning streak was great and all but they simply can't maintain that level of play for the remainder of the season without Yao Ming.
> 
> I'm more concerned about our rotation. We have an 8-man rotation. One goes down, it becomes a 7-man rotation. We were leading by at least 8 points since the 1st quarter. D'Antoni couldn't find some time to let someone else play? Our bench must be really bad or D'Antoni is crazy. Either way, I don't see how we can go all the way like this. The players we will be exhausted.


We have an 8 man rotation but it should be 9, but Dantoni refuses to play Skinner even if its for a few more minutes to let Shaq rest. Also I have noticed that its the second time that both Shaq and Amare played the final minutes with 5 fouls each, one more reason to let Skinner get a good playing rhythm, imagine him having to play final minutes of an important playoff game, I want him to hit that midranger and stay focused on defense...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Skinner's also played well last couple times he's come in since he started playing again. I think he had some kind of injury before. 

DJ needs to get in too.

God, D'Antoni can be such a moron when it comes this.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

All Net said:


> ...its the second time that both Shaq and Amare played the final minutes with 5 fouls each, one more reason to let Skinner get a good playing rhythm, imagine him having to play final minutes of an important playoff game...


Exactly! How can you expect Skinner to all of a sudden be in top form if he's barely played for 2 months?

In my opinion, it should be a 10-man rotation.  Skinner and DJ need to play every game even if it's just for a few minutes. It'll get them mentally ready for the play-offs.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Spot on my friends. Skinner could have at least soaked some PF's and perhaps Shaq and Amare would have had say 4 fouls in those last few minutes of the game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash - 30mpg
Bell - 30mpg
Hill - 30mpg
Stoudemire - 30mpg
Shaq - 30mpg
Barbosa - 30mpg
Diaw - 30mpg
Giricek 20mpg

That leaves 10mpg to other players and give both Skinner and DJ some burn on alternate nights. However, I don't think that any of the players have a problem with player 2 1/2 quarters a night.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Jammin said:


> The Rockets took 29 more shots then us, and missed alooot more than us. That's why they kept it so close, because of all the shots they threw up.


The reason they threw more shots up than the Suns was BECAUSE of the turnovers and many offensive rebounds given up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> The reason they threw more shots up than the Suns was BECAUSE of the turnovers and many offensive rebounds given up.


Don't forget about the offensive fouls! No, the turnovers were a problem, but the offensive boards are just a byproduct of them missing so many shots!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Don't forget about the offensive fouls! No, the turnovers were a problem, but the offensive boards are just a byproduct of them missing so many shots!


But if the Suns get the defensive rebound instead of the Rockets getting them, you protect the lead. One and done is how its supposed to be.

The Rockets played with the Suns other than the first quarter. Amare just killed us.

Good game.


----------

